
The Bad Hair, Incorrect Feathering, and Missing Skin Flaps of Dinosaur Art - rwmj
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/dinosaurs-art-paleoartists-mistakes
======
rixed
Seems to me they are arguing against a straw-man of a paleo-artist. When
illustrating the fossil of a reptile they start from a crocodile because
that's the closest relative, as they probably get inspiration from today's
homo to illustrate past human ancestors.

Notice how the article feature only mammals and one bird in its gallery of
"how X would look to a future paloeartist", and no reptiles. Isn't that
because fat plays a much smaller role in shaping reptile?

~~~
marcus_holmes
I thought birds were the closest living relative to dinosaurs?

------
anitil
Aha! I have been looking for the book this is promoting for years! "(All
Yesterdays: ...etc) It was my Internet white whale!

